# HELP por favor, withdrawal job application



## Captain de Wilde (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi there! 

I've just received an invitation for a second job interview with a company that i'm not really interested in anymore, seeing how I didn't like their interview process (loads of personal questions and dismissal of my own questions). Other than that the traveltime just seems a bit excessive in hindsight. It doesn't seem like a good idea to mention this in my withdrawal mail (too honest, burning bridges - and I should've considered the traveltime beforehand :/), but neither does lying about receiving an offer elsewhere, as I haven't yet reached that stage with another company. What is the correct way of resolving this and what reason would be best to mention?

It's for a teaching job and they mentioned having very few applicants, so I feel kind of guilty withdrawing...

Thank you to anyone willing to lend me their wisdom!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Captain de Wilde 

Hey. You say you are no longer interested in the position. You are not obligated to take a position you do not think is a good fit for you just because they don't have many applicants.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

The recruitment process isn't just to see if you are a good fit for the job but also if the job is a good fit for you. You don't like it - you are free to say you are no longer interested in the offer.


----------



## Captain de Wilde (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you both! That actually makes sense, perhaps I'm stressing too much... They wouldn't want employees who don't want to be there anyway


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

Captain de Wilde said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've just received an invitation for a second job interview with a company that i'm not really interested in anymore, seeing how I didn't like their interview process (loads of personal questions and dismissal of my own questions). Other than that the traveltime just seems a bit excessive in hindsight. It doesn't seem like a good idea to mention this in my withdrawal mail (too honest, burning bridges - and I should've considered the traveltime beforehand :/), but neither does lying about receiving an offer elsewhere, as I haven't yet reached that stage with another company. What is the correct way of resolving this and what reason would be best to mention?
> 
> ...


If they have few applications those other ones probably also really want it. You dropping out gives others who need it more than you a chance so.. no biggie


----------

